# Any recessionistas?



## Joanie (Feb 27, 2009)

I work in an office where my physical appearance can a lot of times make or break you in certain situations. I've always used clothes shopping as kind of a get away, therapy, if you will. I know, all of you are thinking I'm some kind of "Material Girl" but I just really enjoy the fun of putting pieces together to make a statement of my style.
The past couple of years I have prowled the thrift shops in the area for professional pieces and have gotten quite a few staple items that were needed for work. 
I was wondering if there were any other recessionistas in the house who had some ideas for me on keeping an updated wardrobe for less?


----------



## RWB214 (Nov 14, 2008)

Working in construction puts a lot of wear and tear on my clothes, and I don't get rid of stuff until it's literally disintegrating. Sure I have plenty of nice clothes that aren't stained and shredded, but if I'm going to demo a bathroom or be painting something I'll wear the stuff that's already got holes in it. Just last week I tried patching a big hole on the knee of some jeans using some old flannel boxers. Needless to say I need to improve my sewing skills. Spent an hour on it and it looks silly, and part of it ripped the first day i wore them again. My wife thought it was ridiculous, but my recession clothes still have plenty of life in them!


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

I do a lot of office type business but I do a lot of physical work for my clients as well doing things like repairs and other messy things for their offices. When I have a business meeting I wear a suit. If I have both types of business on the same day I wear my work clothes. I've been in plenty of boardrooms where everyone on the place is wearing a suit and I'm wearing a hoodie. 

For my suits I only buy very high quality clothing and shoes. The problem most women have with shopping is they buy a lot of items but don't really concentrate on quality or value. My latest pair of shoes is a pair of Dack's hand made in England. All in they were about $500 but they look stunning and will last forever. They have a timeless look and will never go out of style.

I also have a large collection of Dior ties that I've been collecting for the past 15 years. The first ones I ever bought are worn on a regular basis and I still get compliments on them. Again - they will never go out of style. At worst they will become "vintage" and that's just a variation on fashion.

I got a hand made in England Gabardine Burberry Jacket from my grandfather. It was in rough shape and I took it to a tailor and for one tenth the cost of a new jacket they rebuilt it using all original materials. 

All my suits are made in Canada. I never buy any formal clothing or shoes that are not made in a first world country. Made in China is not the way to go for formal clothing. With clothes build quality is incredibly important. The only items I buy that are not from the first world are shirts. It's pretty much impossible to find a shirt that's not made in the far east.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Canadian said:


> The problem most women have with shopping is they buy a lot of items but don't really concentrate on quality or value.


well, Canadian, to be fair, society _does_ place more pressure on women to be judged by the variety of their wardrobe... it's not fair, but that's the way it is.

I remember a joke about why it's so much better (easier?) to be a man & some of the lines:

your haircut doesn't go out of style for 50+ years

two pairs of shoes... for ALL occassions

your clothes become 'vintage' as opposed to 'out-of-style'


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

try a sash Joanie, they can be used in multiple ways with the same outfit to make it look different enough that you don't have to spend way too much money on yer wardrobe


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

In fashion I think quality trumps quantity for sure. I recommend shopping in designer stores and having a few incredibly good things instead of a lot of stuff.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Canadian said:


> In fashion I think quality trumps quantity for sure.


I think that applies to most everything, Canadian


----------

